# Weihnachtsangebote a la kiaro - GC, Wii, GB, GBA, DS, PS2 und PC



## kiaro (22. Dezember 2009)

> > > *     Ich biete folgendes an:     *


 



> *!!!Achtung!!!*
> Ich versichere euch, dass beinahe alle meine angebotenen Spiele komplett und in einem guten - sehr gutem Zustand sind. Außerdem ist der Großteil der Spiele die deutsche Erstauflage. Ausnahmen stehen in Klammern [ ].


 



> *Nintendo Wii*


 
     Battalion Wars 2

     Need For Speed: Carbon

     Wii Sports




> *Nintendo GameCube*


 
     Fifa 06

     Tony Hawks: Underground 2



> *Nintendo DS*


 
     Advance Wars: Dark Conflict

     Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorny

     Pokémon Perl

     Soul Bubbles




> *Sony Playstation 2*


 

Original (4)

     Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood

     Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30

     Medal of Honor: Frontline

     Test Drive Unlimited


Platinum (2)

     Star Wars Battlefront II

     WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 2008




> *Computer (7)*


 
     Asterix und Obelix XXL

Bioshock

     Need for Speed: Most Wanted

     Paraworld

     TrackMania




> > > *     Ich suche diese Sachen:  *


 



> *!!!Achtung!!!*
> Die Spiele, welche ich suche, sollten in einem guten Zustand sein, am besten mit originaler Verpackung und Beschreibung.
> Ihr könnt mir auch eure anderen Spiele anbieten, aber dann gebt mir bitte den Link eures Tauschthreads, wo diese aufgelistet sind.
> Achja ich bin nicht bei Ebay angemeldet, deswegen werden Ebay Angebote ignoriert!
> PS: Ich habe auch kein MSN oder ICQ!


 



> *Nintendo DS*


 
     Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

     Chrono Trigger

     Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days

     Mario & Luigi - Abenteuer Bowser

     Metroid Prime Hunters

     New Super Mario Bros.

     Rhythm Paradise

     Sonic Rush

     Sonic Rush Adventure

     Space Invaders Extreme

The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks




> *Nintendo GC*


 
     Der Hobbit

     Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes

     Resident Evil 4

     SSX On Tour

Star Wars Roque Squadron II

Star Wars Roque Squadron III

     Super Mario Sunshine

     The Incredible Hulk: U.D.

     Tomb Raider Legend

     Viewtiful Joe 2




> *Nintendo Wii*


 
Blast Works

     Deadly Creatures

Death Jr.: Root of Evil

     Excitebots

     Guitar Hero: Metallica

     Guitar Hero: World Tour

Indiana Jones und der Stab der Könige

     James Cameron's Avatar

     Little King's Story

     Madden NFL 08

     Mushroom Men

     New Super Mario Bros

One Piece Unlimited Cruise 1 - Der Schatz unter den Wellen

One Piece Unlimited Cruise 2 - Das Erwachen eines Helden

     Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition

     Sonic und der Schwarze Ritter

     Sonic Unleashed

     Super Mario Galaxy

     The Conduit




> *Sony Playstation 2*


 
     Ghostbusters

Shadow Of The Colossus




> *Computer*


 
     Age of Empires 3 + Erweiterungen

     Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars

Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay




> *DVD's (1)*


 
Das A-Team (Staffeln 3,4,5 + den Film)


----------

